# Hat die Buffed-Redaktion keine Lust mehr auf WoW?



## Zghuk (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie oben in der Umfrage geschrieben, ich empfinde es derzeit so, dass es kaum noch interessante Inhalte gibt. Als regelmäßiger Hörer des BuffedCasts bin ich entsetzt wie doch jede Folge die Qualität abnimmt (nicht nur die Länge). Dabei gibt es doch gerade für den WoW-Teil soviel Neues! Patch 3.0.2 ist live, alle regen sich über Vergelter auf und lachen die Hexer aus. Viele Klassen haben neue Skills. Wo bleiben die Erfahrungsberichte?

Viele WoWSpieler machen auch jetzt die Archievements (nach), wo sind die Guides zu Pets, Quests, usw? Wie stehts generell mit der Community-Verbindung, wo sind die Klassenfeatures?

In der Lichking-Rubrik hats Anfang Oktober schlichtweg aufgehört etwas Neues zu geben. Keine Berichte vom Beta-Server, keine Interviews mit Gilden oder Designers, usw. Was macht die Redaktion derzeit? Oder wird inzwischen alles Redaktionelle nur noch für die Printausgabe reingesteckt? 


Klar, WoW ist nur eins der vielen MMORPGs, aber es ist doch sicherlich noch DAS MMORPG von den Userzahlen. Klar, viele Redakteure wurschteln jetzt bei Warhammer, HdRO usw. rum, aber hey, dann besorgt personellen Ersatz für Eure fehlenden Berichte. *Ich finde es zB persönlich als eine Frechheit, wenn Praktikanten einen Buffed-Cast machen*. Wo sind denn die professionellen Redakteure? Wo ist denn die Begeisterung hier auf der Seite? 

Ich zumindest für meinen Teil bin zurzeit sehr enttäuscht von Buffed. War wohl doch eine gute Idee, dass ich nicht Premiumuser damals wurde.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme Dir zu. Es könnte die Gefahr bestehen dass das Addon rauskommt und noch etwas enthält das man nicht schon kennt.
Finde ich auch eine Sauerei.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Oktober 2008)

Zghuk schrieb:


> *Ich finde es zB persönlich als eine Frechheit, wenn Praktikanten einen Buffed-Cast machen*.



Warum? Haben die weniger Ahnung als andere?

Übrigens...

http://wow.buffed.de/features/3678/wow-show-2
Sogar ohne Praktikanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (25. Oktober 2008)

wie soll ich den Post auffassen?

Du bist strikt gegen Praktikanten? Wie bist Du, bzw. wie würdest Du ins Berufsleben starten? Normal auch zuerst mit einem Praktikum. Bevor die eigentliche Lehre zum Beruf startet.

Was willst du denn noch alles über WotLK wissen? Man soll doch auch noch einen Anreiz haben etwas "Verborgenes" auch selbst zu entdecken... - umsonst ist es doch auch kein Rollenspiel - oh pardon - das ist schon längst umstritten, ob WoW noch zum Rollenspiel gehört... Erst das macht den Anreiz es zu Spielen, wenn man alles schon von vornherein weiß, bevor das Spiel/ AddOn auf dem Markt ist, macht es in dem Sinne fast keinen Spaß mehr, selbst zu spielen...

Dann funktioniert es nur noch so...

- wie war das nochmals wo ist der Guide, und das ist kein Anreiz für ein Rollenspiel - jedenfalls nicht für mich. Man soll auch noch selbst rumtüfteln und nicht andre tüfteln lassen, für Guides und Co.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2008)

Danke für diesen Thread... ernsthaft. Er zeigt, wie unterschiedlich die Wahrnehmung der Leute ist. Vor kurzem gab es noch einen Thread, in dem sich Leute beschwerten, dass zu viel über WoW und zu wenig über andere Spiele berichtet würde, jetzt das komplette Gegenteil. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde es ausreichen und lese noch nicht einmal alle Informationen, da ich mir den Spaß nicht verderben will alles zu entdecken.

Aber du hast schon recht. Eine Frecheit den Praktikanten von der Kaffeemaschine wegzulassen....


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2008)

Spiel doch WoW, wenn du was davon haben willst Oo

Oder ist es dir dort schon so öde, dass du dir alles nur auf buffed durchliest und dann sagst: "Na, jetzt kenn ich ja WotLK usw schon, da muss ich es mir ja nicht kaufen"

Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin auch ein Praktikant und arbeite auch produktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja WoW hat newstechnisch imemrnoch einen hohen stellenwert, bei dencats ect. allerdings tatsächlich sehr stark nachgelassen. Und bei den news schleichen sich imho häufiger als früher Fehler ein. Damit meine ich auch nicht unterschiedliche Meinungen, die man ja über skills ect. haben kann, sondern echte Fehler. Woran das liegt weis ich net. Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Autoren der News manchmal nicht die Klassse spielen über die sie schreiben, oder ähnliches. Klar ist, dass man dazu ja auch nur begrenzt Zeit hat. Aber da würde ich persönlich gerne etwas mehr Sorgfalt sehen.
Ich merka aber schon das ich in letzter Zeit häufiger auf andere Seiten schaue als es früher notwendig war.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich klingt das wie "Ich bin zu doof WoW ohne Guides zu spielen, deshalb finde ich das schlimm das es keine Komplettlösung zu Archievments wie 'sammle 50 Pets' oder 'Falle 65 Meter' gibt."

Wie bist Du nur auf 70 gekommen? Ach da gibts ja Guides. Welchen Guide hast Du benutzt um deinen Charakter zu erstellen? (www.welchencharaktersollichspielen.de?)

BTW: Ich finds gut das nicht alles gezeigt wird. Gibt jetzt schon zu viele Infos zu WOTLK


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

ich hör den cast nicht
und auch die hallo wrath infos hab ich mir nicht angesehen

selber mit dem beta key rumzutesten war viel besser.
Hochgelevelt hab ich auch nicht ..will mir die spannung und den spass aufbewahren.

Stellt euch mal vor
Du wirst 18. An diesem Tag wird dir gesagt das du mit 20 Diese Frau heiraten wirst. mit 22 ein kind bekommst. Mit 54 An Herzversagen sterben wirst.

Ist es dann noch spannend? Ein letztes mal bc raiden ein Letztes mal pre bc gehen. Denn mit dem addon ist 1. lvln 2. innis gehen 3. farmen 4. pvp alles wieder aktuell und mehr oder minder wichtig. Im moment .. innis? no need items. Raiden ? ja garne wurd ja generft kann man innis sehen die man noch nie war. pvp ? gibt nix besseres als s4 .. kommt nix neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 farmen? kann ich mit addon noch

also geniest die zeit und macht fun events oder sinnlosen mist aber sucht nicht jede info fürs addon das wird nach 4sec langweilig weil du ankomsmt und denkst
ah
gerade aus links links q nehmen
gerade aus
kill kill
zurück q xy holen.

Mir wär das zu doof. Darum danke ich buffed das sie nicht x millionen infos reinpusten die man selber erleben möchte.

@lilian .. bekomm ich auch ne praktikantin plx? muss kaffe immer selber holen /cry


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr 1:1 an den Wortlaut, aber als der Thread hier eröffnet wurde, meinte jemand zu mir "Ich habe das Gefühl, auf Euer Forum und die Seite wird aus zwei Parallel-Dimensionen zugegriffen. In der einen ist zuviel WoW auf der Seite in der anderen zu wenig." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

schon irgendwie
wenn mans mit dem hier vergleicht
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69356

hmm..


----------



## Devildeath (30. Oktober 2008)

Man merkt zwar schon das die die buffed-Crew sich mehr anderen Spielen zuwendet, aber ich WoW wird wirklich nicht vernachlässigt.

In der LichKing-Zentrale ist zwar selten was neues, aber die meisten Infos sind halt nun in der buffed-Show oder in der neuen WoW-Show.
Ansich weiß man eh schon alles über das Addon.

Das Praktikanten den BuffedCast machen, ist doch ehrlich gesagt egal. Wenn sie gute Arbeit machen und sich auskennen ist das meiner Meinung nach völlig ok.
Muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich bisher nur so 2-3 BuffedCasts gehört hab. Ich schau mir lieber die Show an und da kenn ich alle.


Ein paar Vorschläge für kleine Verbesserungen für die Datenbank hätt ich aber noch (sicherlich arbeitet ihr eh grad dran):
- Fügt bitte mal die Eventitems ein in die Datenbank. In der Übersicht meiner Jägerin seh ich die 3 Eventitems nicht.
- Die BG-Marken usw. sind ja nicht mehr im Inventar seit dem letzten Patch. Es wäre schön wenn man die wieder sehen könnte, evtl. in einem eigenen Reiter beim Char.
- Erfolgsübersicht einfügen(sollte man aber noch bis zum Addon sicherlich warten)
- Die neuen Talentbäume wären nicht schlecht bei den Chars. Begleiter bitte nicht vergessen beim Jäger.


nochmal zu Thema:
Der Umstieg von einer reinen WoW-Seite zu einer MMO-Seite ist halt für manche nicht so einfach, da sie dann denken WoW würde vernachlässigt werden.
Ich hab bisher keine bessere Seite für meine Bedürfnisse gefunden.


----------



## Gesaa (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Seite soll ja keine WoW Fanseite sein, sondern eine Seite für Rollenspiele.
Erstrangig für Online-Rollenspiele (in meinen Augen), und da WoW weder das einzige noch das in allen Bereichen beste Spiel ist wird schon mehr als genug darüber gesagt.


----------



## MoneyGhost (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch begeisterter WOW Spiele und ich finde, über WOW wird auf der Seite und im Heft bereits mehr als ausreichend berichtet. 

@ TE: Versuch doch mal, auch selber auf manche Dinge zu kommen

Woher kann man die Pets bekommen etc.

Man braucht nicht für alles eine Mama, die einen ans Händchen nimmt und alles erklärt. Entdecken macht viel mehr Spaß als Nachmachen....


@Buffed: Macht weiter so!


----------



## Zghuk (31. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> @ TE: Versuch doch mal, auch selber auf manche Dinge zu kommen
> 
> Woher kann man die Pets bekommen etc.



Danke für den Tipp!

Ich spiel seit Beginn WoW und brauch sicherlich keine Hilfe diesbezüglich. 

Aber es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass Buffed die Infos immer zuletzt hat, immer schlechte bzw. überhaupt keine aktuellen Guides mehr hat. Klar, man kann sich stets auf mmo-champion, wowinsider, wowwiki, wotlkwiki & Co. immer gut informieren, aber das kann ja nicht die Idee hinter buffed.de sein?

Was ist die Grundidee? Wohl ja auch journalistisches Informieren über WoW, oder? Sonst würde man sich ja nicht "Redakteur" nennen. 

Man kann so viel aus WoW ziehen, alleine die Diskussion um neue Skillungen, Events, usw. Aber ich seh nur noch, dass buffed sich zur großen Community aufbläht und der redaktionelle Anteil immer kleiner wird. Wenn was kommt, sinds in der Regel veraltete und leider oft auch falsche Nachrichten. Schreibt doch wenigstens die wichtigen Nachrichten von anderen Seiten ab oder habt ihr für die News oder den Content nicht mal mehr Praktikanten? 

Und übrigens: 

Ich hab nichts gegen Praktikanten, gerade im Pressebereich iist as ja auch traditionell, aber wenn der Anteil zwischen richtiger (professioneller) Vollzeit-Redaktion und Praktikanten, die dann nicht mal deutsch korrekt sprechen können, dann hörts auf. Orientiert Euch mal bitte ans Radio. Da werden auch keine Leute ans Mikro gelassen, die sprachliche Probleme haben (und ich meine nicht nur "Ehms" & Co.). 

Dass sich insbesondere die Stammredaktion inzwischen auf alle Spiele verteilt und dass man das gerade am qualitativen Verlust im WoW-Teil bemerkt, wurde wohl bisher nicht großartig thematisiert. Entweder ist es vielen Usern egal und sie informieren sich lieber woanders oder sie kennen es nicht anders. Beides wäre ein Armutszeugnis für die Arbeit der Buffed.de-Redaktion. 


Klar, Buffed ist größtenteils kostenlos, Buffed finanziert sich offenbar auch größtenteils über die Einnahmen an den Sonderheften, wo jetzt das ganze Know-How reingesteckt wird (übrigens auch die Grafikerkompetenz). Aber dann sagts bitte den Leuten ganz klar, dass das inzwischen nur noch Buffed-Light ist. Das Ganze hat hier nicht mehr viel mit der Buffed-Anfangszeit zu tun. Dass die Begeisterung bei vielen Redakteuren weg ist, ist schmerzlich, aber wohl unvermeidlich. Dass man aber schlechte Leistung bringt, ist unverzeihlich!


----------



## Zghuk (31. Oktober 2008)

Was für eine dümmliche Antwort.

Mir fehlt einfach, dass hier mehr Zeit und Energie reingesteckt wird. Es gibt kaum noch Neues von der Buffed-Redaktion. Keine Aktionen, keine Events, keine lustigen Artikel, keine Interviews mit Entwicklern oder der Szene, kein Feeling mehr für die Community.

Z.B. dass mit dem Patch 3.0 Hexer und Schattenpriester raiduntauglich wurden (für Lvl80), wird nirgends erwähnt oder diskutiert. Schaut man mal in die Klassenforen (die übrigens bald abgeschafft werden), rauchen besagte Foren wahrlich. Nichts steht dazu bei Buffed oder wird im Cast/Show thematisiert. Im Gegenteil. Bernd erzählt seine tollen Hexererfahrungen, wonach er die neuen Fähigkeiten ganz toll findet. Huii. Kompetenz sieht anders aus.

Ich möchte halt einfach kein "Buffed = Gimp", aber offenbar hat die Buffed-Redaktion wohl schon lange diese Marschrichtung ausgegeben. Mit möglichst wenig Mitteln möglichst viele (dumme) Menschenmassen zu binden. Ja, das ist ein wirtschaftliches Prinzip. Aber es spiegelt auch einfach nur noch die Herzlosigkeit wider mit der inzwischen das Thema WoW angegangen wird. 

Zeigt mir doch bitte, was Buffed hat, was andere nicht haben? Wo ist Buffed besser als andere? Wo macht Buffed mehr Spaß? Wo hat Buffed ganz neue Ideen? Ich seh da nicht viel. Ich seh da nur Mittelmaß, was ständig schlechter wird. Ich frag mich echt, wo hier das Qualitätsmanagement steckt oder ist das mit Heinrich nach Kanada gezogen?


----------



## Zghuk (31. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Spiel doch WoW, wenn du was davon haben willst Oo
> 
> Oder ist es dir dort schon so öde, dass du dir alles nur auf buffed durchliest und dann sagst: "Na, jetzt kenn ich ja WotLK usw schon, da muss ich es mir ja nicht kaufen"



Nö, WoW begeistert mich immer noch und gerade das Addon wird in vielen Punkten besser sein als TBC. Insbesondere die Detailliebe ist eine viel höhere als bei TBC. 

Ich brauche keine Guides, aber ich darf doch wohl kritisieren, wenn mir seit Monaten auffällt, dass kaum noch was kommt. Die Archievments sind eine tolle Möglichkeit den ganzen WoW content nochmals aufzuarbeiten und gerade die Community auf versteckte Dinge hinzuweisen wie zB vergessene Drop- oder Eskortquests, usw.

Es gab früher zur TBC-Betazeit viele Interviews mit den Entwicklern. Heute seh ich da nix. Wird vermutlich alles jetzt fürs Magazin verbraten. 


Es gab insgesamt ein besseres Ohr zur Community. Die Redakteure hatten auch eigene Raiderfahrungen. Heute höre ich nur noch, dass die meisten Redakteure den Rank verglichen mit einen Twink in ihren Gilden haben. Vermutlich weil sie zu viel arbeiten. Ja, das ist ein Problem. Offenbar ist die Gewichtung anders heute als vor 1-2 Jahren. Vielleicht ist auch der Wunsch nach Neuem auch nicht mehr so stark wie früher. Vielleicht ist der Drang selbst WoW zu spielen bei vielen Redakteuren auch nicht mehr da? 

Vielleicht sollte mal die Redaktion drüber nachdenken, wie sie sich selbst und ihrer Qualität von früher treu bleibt. Vielleicht ist da auch alles einfach inzwischen zu eingefahren oder zu abgelutscht?


Mir fehlt schlicht die Aufbruchstimmung ins neue Addon. Das ist nicht nur eine Pressemitteilung wert. Das muss redaktionell begleitet werden. Und genau das fehlt mir hier.


----------



## seeker75 (31. Oktober 2008)

Nun,in einem Fall muss ich dem TE rechtgeben:Sicherlich ist WoW lange in den Vordergrund genommen wurden,doch jetzt gibt es nur noch WAR.WAR hier,WAR da,überall WAR.Mittlerweile halte ich es für ein Wunder wenn ich auf die Buffed-Seite gehe,auf die News schaue und "WoW:...." lese.News gibt es kaum,keine Achievment-Berichte usw.Blasc aktualisiere ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr da ich eh kein WAR habe und es auf buffed.de ja fast eh nur noch WAR gibt.


----------



## Zghuk (31. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Thread... ernsthaft. Er zeigt, wie unterschiedlich die Wahrnehmung der Leute ist. Vor kurzem gab es noch einen Thread, in dem sich Leute beschwerten, dass zu viel über WoW und zu wenig über andere Spiele berichtet würde, jetzt das komplette Gegenteil.



Es ist ja nicht nur die Frage, ob zuviel über WoW berichtet wird, sondern auch WIE.


Im Übrigen verstehe ich nicht, was eine Diskussion über "zuviel WoW" nützt. Denn die Spiele-Abteilungen sind doch scharf getrennt. Kein Spieler muss die anderen Abteilungen sehen, wenn er nicht will. Selbst der Buffed-Cast hat inzwischen veröffentlich, ab wann der WoW-Teil endet. 




> Ich für meinen Teil finde es ausreichen und lese noch nicht einmal alle Informationen, da ich mir den Spaß nicht verderben will alles zu entdecken.



Ich les mir auch nicht alle Artikel durch, ich bin dafür lieber im Spiel online. Aber mir fällts einfach nur drastisch auf, dass bald das Addon da ist und es irgendwie kaum jemand aus der Buffed-Crew da sich freut oder was dazu plant.

Keine Lust mehr aufs Addon, liebe Buffed-Crew? Zuviel Beta gezockt? Oder gar keine Beta gezockt? Kein Bock mehr auf WoW? Kennt ihr alles schon? Burn out? Dann wirds vielleicht mal Zeit fürn Jobwechsel oder Jobrotation oder so. 


Ich kenne halt noch die Zeit, wo Buffed anfing, wo Buffed riesige Aktionen zur Beta startete und wo es sogar den "Die Beta ist vorbei"-Song gab. Was ist heute? Ja, Addon kommt, hau mal ne Pressemitteilung raus und gut is...




> Aber du hast schon recht. Eine Frecheit den Praktikanten von der Kaffeemaschine wegzulassen....



Darum gehts nicht. Es geht um die redaktionelle Qualität, die ich bei Praktikanten nicht sehe. Ein eingespielter Redakteur aus der Buffed-Crew ist halt einfach besser, wie er Themen aufbereitet, usw. ist klar. Ich erwarte ja auch nicht, dass ein Volontär/Praktikant das alles kann. Das ist ja nicht seine Aufgabe. Aber wenn ich dann bei den Markenzeichen buffeds plötzlich nur noch Praktikanten sitzen sehe, frag ich mich, was mit den anderen ist.

_Sind die Redakteure dann grad im Urlaub? Ohja, Sommer/Herbst ist ja ne schöne Zeit dafür. Oh, da kommt ein Addon im Herbst raus? So ein Pech, das muss leider warten. Tja, doof gelaufen, Blizzard!_


Vielleicht könnten mal die zuständigen Redakteure dazu Stellung nehmen, wie sie das sehen. Ich empfinde es zumindest so und ich sehe auch, wie wenig immer mehr Substanz von der Buffed-Crew in Sachen WoW kommt. Deshalb auch mal hier mein Post und das soll schon was bedeuten, denn viel schreibe ich normalerweise hier. Wenn die Buffed-Redaktion das nicht annimmt, nungut. Nicht jeder User wird hier seine Kritik aufschreiben, sie werden halt andere Seiten aufsuchen.

Curse.com baut ja auch kontinuierlich seine Community aus (inzwischen mit der riesigen Ace-Addons-DB sogar). Andere Seiten werden kommen, vielleicht wird Buffed.de dann Geschichte sein und die heutigen Redakteure werden dann zur Printausgabe abgeschoben. Wer weiß. Aber es soll dann nicht heißen, dass es keine Stimmen gab, die etwas geändert wissen wollten.


----------



## Zghuk (31. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr 1:1 an den Wortlaut, aber als der Thread hier eröffnet wurde, meinte jemand zu mir "Ich habe das Gefühl, auf Euer Forum und die Seite wird aus zwei Parallel-Dimensionen zugegriffen. In der einen ist zuviel WoW auf der Seite in der anderen zu wenig."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, diese seltsamen Stimmen im Kopf, gell? ;-)


Was sagst du denn zum Thema? Ich habe ja meine Kritik wohl halbwegs ausführlich belegt. Wie sieht die Buffed-Redaktion denn die Entwicklung von Buffed.de? Wird da in Zukunft noch mehr kommen oder wirds bleiben wie es ist. (mal abgesehen davon, dass es evtl.  um Star Wars MMORPGs und so ergänzt wird)

Bist du derzeit zufrieden mit buffed?


----------



## Madrake (31. Oktober 2008)

Hm heißt Buffed "Buffed.de - Portal für Online-Spiele" - oder "Buffed.de Portal für World Of Warcraft"?

Meines erachtens gibt es genug neue Informationen zu WoW, siehe auch dazu ganz aktuell:

News von: Warhammer Online: Änderungen im RvR bis Warhammer Online: Sterntaler im Kurzinterview

Warhammer Online 7
World Of Warcraft 7
Spellborn 1
Guild Wars 1
Tabula Rasa 1


Ein Rollenspiel ist auch dazu gedacht, das man selbst erforscht und herausfindet, und das Abenteuer auch selbst erlebt, und nicht das jemand anders es ihm schon vorkaut - ok das Spielprinzip haben wohl manche total verloren...

Man braucht nicht zu allem gleich ein WoW Thema aufmachen wie einst, Gilde xy hat sich aufgelöst... - Gilde zz hat den Thoridal an einen Schurken vergeben usw. Das sind so Themen wie à la "Ein Sack Reis ist in China umgefallen".

Weil so kann man schon noch WoW mit noch mehr News ausbeuten... - aber interessiert es dann noch die Leute, oder fühlen die isch dann nicht eher "erschlagen" durch die Informationsflut? Das ganze muss man total abwägen.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Zghuk (31. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Ein Rollenspiel ist auch dazu gedacht, das man selbst erforscht und herausfindet, und das Abenteuer auch selbst erlebt, und nicht das jemand anders es ihm schon vorkaut - ok das Spielprinzip haben wohl manche total verloren...



Du stellst grad die Blasc Datenbank in Frage ;-)


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2008)

Zghuk schrieb:


> Was für eine dümmliche Antwort.
> 
> Mir fehlt einfach, dass hier mehr Zeit und Energie reingesteckt wird. Es gibt kaum noch Neues von der Buffed-Redaktion. Keine Aktionen, keine Events, keine lustigen Artikel, keine Interviews mit Entwicklern oder der Szene, kein Feeling mehr für die Community.



Es hat sicherlich seinen Grund wenn die eine oder andere News hier nicht oder später auftaucht. Es gibt das Buffed-Magazin und die PC-Games + Sonderhefte. Da auch mal was neues in den Zeitschriften stehen soll, bringt man halt hier nicht alles, wenn man die noch gut verkaufen will. Warum soll man sich selbst Konkurrenz machen? Gerade durch das neue Addon lassen sich doch mehr Zeitschriften verkaufen. Wenn man haarklein hier alles bringt was es zu berichten gibt, wer kauft dann noch die Zeitschriften?


----------

